# Back in Austin TX after about 8 or so yrs...



## PrisMiQue (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m traveling and staying in Austin Texas until Saturday 3-3
I remember this hill that was wrapped by a sidewalk that had a pretty dope view of the city but can’t remember how to get there. Anyone know??
Going to head to Barton springs tomorrow!
would like to check out that hill before I dip. Any help much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## PrisMiQue (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh lol I literally just found it on the map! Don’t know how to delete this post... haha! 
Anyways let me know if there’s some cool spot I should check out while I’m here or a festival or something. Thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 28, 2018)

i think @Shwhiskey Gumimaci is going to be there soon... are you going back to LA after march? i'm debating moving back to austin.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Feb 28, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i think @Shwhiskey Gumimaci is going to be there soon... are you going back to LA after march? i'm debating moving back to austin.


I am going back to Cali... first stopping through New Mexico. 
I’ll be in Austin until this Saturday. 
Are you staying at Slabs? 
I think Austin got a lil grimier since the last time I was here. Like down below the end of 6th... I don’t remember the lil river and pathway being so gross. Could be I was a lil crustier back then and didn’t mind lol but this time around I didn’t even want to go down there ::soapbox::


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 28, 2018)

Theres a cafe/bar/venue called the oppa house. Ive found that place to have good, free shows with good atmosphere and decent food. You should check it out


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2018)

i've always liked the east side of 6th street, much better than downtown. i was at the slabs but im back up in washington state now.


----------



## Gongshaman (Mar 1, 2018)

Never been to Austin...wondering what the street performer scene is like?


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 2, 2018)

Gongshaman said:


> Never been to Austin...wondering what the street performer scene is like?


Honestly street performers do worse than people flying signs and crack spanging in my experience. Its a good music scene though


----------



## Quincey (Mar 3, 2018)

I heard there's a kite festival in Zilker Park tomorrow


----------



## PrisMiQue (Mar 9, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've always liked the east side of 6th street, much better than downtown. i was at the slabs but im back up in washington state now.



Is it snowing? 
Missed all the bs traveling from iowa down to tx nm az now in Ca. Nice out here


----------



## PrisMiQue (Mar 9, 2018)

Gongshaman said:


> Never been to Austin...wondering what the street performer scene is like?



Not really ant street performers in Austin... I saw none.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Mar 9, 2018)

Quincey said:


> I heard there's a kite festival in Zilker Park tomorrow




Shit, that would have been fun!


----------

